

Devver Promises To Speed Up App Testing For Ruby Frameworks - bhb
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/06/19/devver-promises-to-speed-up-app-testing-for-ruby-frameworks/

======
bhb
Disclosure: I'm one of the founders of Devver. We're currently looking for
companies with long-running Ruby test suites to try out our beta. We're also
hiring <http://devver.net/jobs>

